# Infomation on 14yo black/dark bay mare (not stolen)



## frostie652 (4 May 2010)

information on;

'Ruby'
1/2tb, 1/4 shire, 1/4 clydesdale
16hh+ 
black/dark bay
mare 
with a small white star
scar on back leg (due to accident as a foal)
we sold her mid 2000 as a 4yo so she will be around 14yo now.

all infomation above is from before passports were in use, so her passport may not have her exact breeding, y.o.b etc, she was 16hh+ when we sold her as a 4yo so she will proberly be bigger now! also her name may have been changed or be different on her passport..

last we know was that she was sold to the *south devon hunt late 2000 * by a miss joanne green from north devon, 

we are her previous owners and would love to know how shes doing!! if you know of any horse that may be her, or if you ever knew her, please please get in contact


pictured as a 2/3yo


----------



## berry (5 May 2010)

Was it quite a big scar??


----------



## frostie652 (6 May 2010)

i think so, although i cant remember too well, I was 10 when we sold her.. do you think you might know her? she got caught in barbed wire as a foal


----------



## frostie652 (10 January 2011)

^before we owned her.

Bump please.


----------



## berry (10 January 2011)

She looks like a mare that my old boss had on trial from a dealer, the mare was called Olivia, but she had a big scar on her back legs which we were told happened when she was a foal. Sadley she didnt work out and was sent back. The dealer was Johnnie Winnet from Lyton(sp??) Buzzard in bukinghamshire.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (18 June 2014)

Could this be her?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/164936410351177/?fref=ts


----------



## frostie652 (5 October 2015)

Bump (old thread I know but we never found her)

She would be about 16yo now, it was has now been mentioned that it could have been the quantocks hunt rather than south devon..


----------



## thehorsephotographer (5 October 2015)

frostie652 said:



			Bump (old thread I know but we never found her)

She would be about 16yo now, it was has now been mentioned that it could have been the quantocks hunt rather than south devon..
		
Click to expand...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/126501671@N08/sets/72157648148537937/show/?rb=1  Have a look here, lots of pictures of South Devon Hunt some with horse that looks like her.


----------



## mirabela123 (8 October 2015)

frostie652 said:



			information on;

'Ruby'
1/2tb, 1/4 shire, 1/4 clydesdale
16hh+ 
black/dark bay
mare 
with a small white star
scar on back leg (due to accident as a foal)
we sold her mid 2000 as a 4yo so she will be around 14yo now.

all infomation above is from before passports were in use, so her passport may not have her exact breeding, y.o.b etc, she was 16hh+ when we sold her as a 4yo so she will proberly be bigger now! also her name may have been changed or be different on her passport..

last we know was that she was sold to the *south devon hunt late 2000 * by a miss joanne green from north devon, 

we are her previous owners and would love to know how shes doing!! if you know of any horse that may be her, or if you ever knew her, please please get in contact






pictured as a 2/3yo





Click to expand...

Thanks for info


----------

